# Mousery name



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

can you just pick any name for your mousery?

does it have to be registered or not?

not sure on the rules, and only just sent off my NMC membership so not got the rules etc. yet.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

In the UK, most people don't seem to use the word "mousery." It's ______ stud from what I've seen.

In the US, you can use ______ stud if you want but most people use _______ mousery. The name has to be registered with one of the major clubs, though most on the east coast are registered with two.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

You can pick whatever name you like as long as no-one else is using it. All you need to do is let Anne (the Secretary) know and she will make a record of it.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

ok cool

i was thinking Madhouse Mousery!

do i have to have won any shows etc to get a registered mousery name? or prove anything else or is everyone eligible to register a stud name?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Nope, you don't have to win anything to have a stud name. Some people use them, some just go by their name e.g. J Bloggs


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I do have a mousery name, but plan on showing just under my name 

Willow xx


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I show under my name too as my breeding program name (Jacks mousery) is pretty nonspecific.

I like putting my name on everything I do. It helps you to "own" your own actions and words. This includes the mice you breed.


----------

